# Halls of Horror Pics 2009



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's some pics I took of the yard so far this yr. Some of the pics I played with using the Photo editor on Flickr.

Dedication tombstone for my Dad with the stone highlighted and the rest black and white









One of my corpses. 









Another view of that corpse with some added effects to the pic.









Cheap ground breaker in 1/2 coffin from scrap plywood.









Shot of the Witch through the tree with added effect.









The entire album can be viewed at...
www.tinyurl.com/51502009pics
Feel free to comment on the pics on Flickr as well!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice corpses, Peanut:googly:

Your witch looks very grumpy


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

like your grave escape


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks scary even during the day! I really like to detail work in your corspe. Can't wait to see night pics


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice job...especially like the corpses...have yet to do one like that myself, definitely next year! Love the toad on the witch too!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice layout, Hope to see some night shots too.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice! I really like the witch


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The photo's are awesome! Love the witch and her toad!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great props I really like the 1st photo highlighting the dedication tombstone for your dad, that looks really cool.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

great work! happy haunting!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Beauty - lots of twisted metal and webbing. I bet it's a real sight at night!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Finally! Last year Peanut had some pictures of his fence that inspired me to make my own. I never could find that original thread as a reference, but I'd recognize that twisted PVC anywhere!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

nice work! happy halloween! Ill have pics of my yard up today either before or after halloween so stay awake!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE stuff PNut!!...


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!


----------

